# Ford : Escort Hatchback Electric vehicle car conversion battery powered



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $7,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Jul-20-2008 18:09:40 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

